# Augusta alternative



## Pgritton (May 24, 2007)

Hi all, 
I have a frustrating situation, I market Augusta products alot and in my area red garments are popular as they must be everywhere as invariably Augusta is out of stock in sizes I need. Today I tried ordering softball jerseys and every style was out of at one size I needed. 

I am looking for an alternative supplier who offers a wide selection of sports garments. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

Teamwork athletics is priced well and excellent quality - teamworkathletic.com


----------



## DLscreening (May 5, 2010)

Holloway just came out with some pretty nice softball uniforms this year. I was impressed with the quality. Soffe (who owns Intensity) is another good one.


----------

